# disposing of old insulation



## dfowler (Jan 15, 2014)

We recently moved to a house in the country and the previous owners
have an entire shed full of trash bags filled with a gray dusty type of insulation. I believe the old guys intent was to put it on the garden
but I am not sure if this is a good idea or not. I would like to know 
a good safe and free way to get rid of it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Throw it out.

Unless you know whats in it...dispose of it. 

How much are we talking about? How many bags? 

I would just take it to the landfill or leave it for curbside pick up if they will do it.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

You could just put out a couple of bags every trash collection day if you don't want to make a big deal out of it.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Make sure you know what it is. Throwing away asbestos or vermiculite could endanger others and end up with the courts selling your house


----------



## dfowler (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks all! I'd say we got 75 bags of the stuff. 
It doesn't look like what I
have seen for vermiculite pictured on the internet but better safe than sorry. Looks more like gray shredded paper gone to dust from age.
No trash pick up here yet, We burn and bury here. Searching for a disposal company now.  Thanks again


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds like cellulose, but best to get some representative samples just to be sure that there isn't any asbestos there


----------



## dfowler (Jan 15, 2014)

Cellulose. Just looked that up and that is exactly what it looks like
Did I already say THANK YOU !! I feel so much better now :yes:


----------



## michelclarke (Oct 26, 2013)

Gather the loose-fill insulation, regardless of type, into plastic trash bags. Use your gloved hands to place the insulation into the bags.
*2*

Squeeze the bags to remove excess air and then secure the end of the bag with a plastic or wire tie.

*3*

Place the filled trash bag into a second high-density trash bag for added sealing. Secure the second trash bag with a plastic or wire tie after removing excess air.

*4*

Contact the local waste-management authority in your area for proper disposal or recycling procedures for the type of loose-fill insulation that you have. Some dumps may require that you dispose of the insulation in a specific place at the dump, while others may require you to dispose of it with regular household trash.

*5*

Take the bagged insulation to the appropriate location indicated by the local dump or waste management services for disposal.


----------

